# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Effipro

## douriakos

βρηκα στο σπιτι ενα σπρευ που χρησιμοποιουμε για τις ψειρες για τα σκυλια και το κουνελι μπορω να το χρησιμοποιησω και στους παπαγαλους και αν ναι πως?

----------


## jk21

frontline και effipro εχουν και τα δυο σαν ενεργη ουσια το fipronil και μαλιστα στην ιδια περιεκτικοτητα (10% ).διαφερουν σε καποιες συνοδευτικες ουσιες -εκδοχα μονο .υπαρχει εγκυρη συγκριση τους οχι ομως σε πουλια αλλα σε σκυλους που κυριως προοριζονται επισημα 

http://www.jarvm.com/articles/Vol8Iss1/Cadiergues.pdf

απο αυτην εμφανιζονται και τα δυο δραστικοτατα οπως μπορουμε να δουμε στο τελος στα συμπερασματα .δεν μπορω ομως να ξερω αν τα εκδοχα του effipro εχουν καποια αντισυμβατικοτητα στα πουλια .σε αλλο φορουμ εχω διαβασει αναφορα μελους που ειναι και δικο μας (μπαινει αραια και εδω και εκει ) οτι το χρησιμοποιει με επιτυχια χωρις προβλημα

----------


## douriakos

τελικα εγω να το χρησιμοποιησω ή οχι? και αν ναι πως?

----------


## mariakappa

νικο δεν μπορει να σου εγγυηθει κανεις το αποτελεσμα.κατα τη γνωμη μου δεν πρεπει να πειραματιστεις.παρε αυτο που ειναι καταλληλο για πουλια.

----------


## douriakos

τωρα εβαλα θα δουμε αν συμβει τιποτα! τα λυπηθηκα για τριτη μερα να μην μπορουν να κοιμηθουν! ο αρσενικος ολο το πρωι κοιμαται ορθιος!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mariakappa

ας ευχηθουμε τοτε ολα να πανε καλα.

----------


## douriakos

καθε ποτε να το βαζω ξερει κανεις?

----------


## jk21

αυτο και το frontline αν εφαρμοστουν σωστα ... αρκει και αυτη !

----------


## polly

Να είσαι πολύ προσεκτικός με αυτά τα σκευάσματα. Για παράδειγμα αν χρησιμοποιήσεις αντιπαρασιτικό σκύλων (όπως exspot) το πιο πιθανό είναι να περιέχει περμεθρίνη που είναι και βάση πολλών εντομοαπωθητικών. Η περμεθρίνη όμως αν εφαρμοστεί σε γάτα το πιο πιθανό είναι πεθάνει σε λίγες ώρες γιατί είναι εξαιρετικά τοξική. 

Εγώ θα ήμουν πολύ προσεκτικός για να μη βρώ τον παπαγάλο μου τέζα στα καλά καθούμενα.

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ δεν ξερω για τις γατες αλλα η περμεθρινη ειναι η βαση αρκετων σκευασματων για πουλια .παντα ομως εχει σημασια η περιεκτικοτητα !!!! ναι αν ειναι για μεγαλα ζωα ισως ειναι επικινδυνη

----------


## polly

Αλήθεια;και γω για τα πουλιά δεν γνωρίζω, μαθαίνω σιγα σιγα. Για τις γάτες πάντος εδω έχω ενα πρόχειρο λίνκ http://diagnovet.blogspot.gr/2008/06/blog-post.html

----------


## polly

Επίσης για την περμεθρίνη υπάρχει στη wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Permethrin
όπου αναφέρεται το πόσο τοξική είναι για τις γάτες αλλά όχι τόσο για τα υπόλοιπα θηλαστικά και πουλιά.

Οι γνώμες πάντος διίστανται και μια και μου λες οτι τα περισσότερα αντιπαρασιτικά για πουλιά περιέχουν αυτή την ουσία, ψάχνοντας βρήκα και αυτό το ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για τις αρνητικές επιπτώσεις της χρήσης περμιθρίνης -μέσω εναέριων ψεκασμών- στα πουλιά και την άγρια φύση γενικότερα http://www.veganreader.com/2008/04/0...fe-lbam-spray/

----------


## jk21

για το λογο αυτο ειναι σαφες σε καθε σκευασμα που την περιεχει οτι δεν πρεπει να ψεκαζουμε στο προσωπο .επισης δεν πρεπει σε νεοσσους με γυμνο δερμα πριν βγαλουν φτερωμα .προφανως και τα ορια περιεκτικοτητας της ουσιας θα ειναι αναλογα .δυστυχως αν και ειμαι οπαδος των βιολογικων τροπων αντιμετωπισης των εντομων σε φυτα και πουλια ,αν μπλεξει καποιος με κοκκινη ψειρα ,δεν ξεμπλεκει μονο πχ με χρηση σκευασματος neem oil αν και προληπτικη χρηση ειναι αποτελεσματικοτατη αν εχουμε κατα αλλα στοιχειωδεις συνθηκες καθαριοτητας .επειδη επισης ξερω απο φαρμακα για φυτα ,οι ουσιες αυτες (συνθετικες πυρερυθρινες ) ειναι απο τις ηπιο ηπιες .υπαρχουν αλλες ...

----------


## mariakappa

εγω αντιμετωπισα την ψειρα με pinex.ψεκασα κλουβι και πουλι , και αλλαξα ολα τα αξεσουαρ 2 φορες δηλαδη στις δυο φορες της εφαρμογης.
δεν θα εβαζα ποτε κατι που δεν ειναι φτιαγμενο για πουλια.το frontline ειναι για σκυλους και το θεωρω ακρως επικινδυνο για τα πουλια.σκεφτητε οτι σε καποιες περιπτωσεις εαν χρησιμοποιησουμε σκευασματα για σκυλους σε γατες, οι γατες μπορει να πεθανουν.φανταστειτε ποσο κακο ειναι για τα πουλια.

----------


## PAIANAS

Να το χρησιμοποιείς . Χθες μιλούσα με κτηνίατρο (και του εξέφρασα τις επιφυλάξεις μου ..) αλλά ήταν κάθετος .Μια έγχυση στο δέρμα του πουλιού (προσοχή όχι παρατεταμένη ) μας απαλάσσει από τα εξωπαράσιτα (δεν συμφωνούσε ότι μπορεί να έχει παρενέργειες) .

----------


## jk21

εγω δεν εχω κανει χρηση σκευασματος που να περιεχει την ουσια fipronil (effipro ,frontline ) για να εχω εμπειρικη θεση αλλα απο αναζητηση ερευνων πανω στην τοξικοτητα του σε πτηνα εχω βρει οτι υπαρχει καποια τοξικοτητα αλλα οχι σε ολα τα ειδη .οι passerines στις οποιες υπαγονται καναρινια ,finches ευρωπαικα και εξωτικα ειναι σχετικα ελαχιστα ευαιθητες στην ουσιθα αυτη ευτυχως .αν η χρηση της δεν γινεται αλογιστα αλλα σε μικρη ποσοτητα και οχι ετσι ωστε να πεφτει στα ματια του πουλιου ή να την εισπεει ,πιστευω και βαση οσων εχω ακουσει απο εκτροφεις οτι δεν εχουν αντιμετωπισει προβλημα ,οτι ισως ειναι ασφαλης .μιλαμε παντα για μια μικρη τοπικη ψεκασια σε σβερκο ή ουροπηγιακο αδενα αν και υπαρχει αναφορα στη γνωστη ιστοσελιδα harrisonsbirdfoods οπου απλωνεται με το δαχτυλο σε ραχη και κατω τα φτερα  .εγω θα το χρησιμοποιουσα παντως οχι χωρις επιφυλαξη αλλα μονο αν αλλες ουσιες ,πιο ασφαλεις δεν λυνανε εντονο υπαρκτο προβλημα κοκκινης ψειρας (dermanyssus gallinae ) 


http://www.flaes.org/pdf/Fipronil_FAQ%2003-03-03.pdf

5.  Does fipronil pose a risk to wildlife and the environment? 
When ingested, fipronil is moderately toxic to mammals and slightly to highly toxic to birds.  
Gallinaceous birds (i.e., pheasants, turkeys, and quail) appear to be much more sensitive to 
fipronil than passerines (i.e., sparrows, warblers, wrens, crows, and other small birds) and 
waterfowl (i.e., ducks and geese), which show very  little sensitivity.  Overall, care should be 
taken to avoid directly exposing wildlife to fipronil.  By using the product as directed on the 
label, potential impacts to wildlife can be minimized.

http://www.pan-uk.org/pestnews/Actives/fipronil.htm

*Effects on wildlife*_
Laboratory toxicity tests
Fipronil is highly toxic to certain groups of gallinaceous birds (Acute LD50 for Bobwhite quail = 11.3 mg/kg), while being relatively innocuous to passerines (LD50 for field sparrow = 1120 mg/kg) and wildfowl (LD50for Mallard duck > 2150 mg/kg)(49).



_http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/examiners/AE25.pdf
_
_Use of Fipronil
in Canaries
Peter Sandmeier, Dr med vet, Dipl
ECAMS
F
ipronil has been used
with success to treat red
mites in canaries and other
passerines, although there
have been no published
doses. In larger birds, such as
doves or ducks, I and other
colleagues use fipronil at the
mammalian dose (7.5-15
mg/kg or 3-6 ml/kg Frontline®
). At least in Europe, the
only product on the market is
Frontline®
(Merial), which is
available only in the 2.5 mg/
ml strength.
To apply fiponil to a 20 g
canary, I spray Frontline®
onto a gloved finger and then
rub the finger over the ventral and dorsal surfaces of the
body as well as under each
wing. These birds probably
get a higher dose than the
theoretical 15 mg/kg, but I
have never seen any toxic
reactions.

----------


## PAIANAS

Επαναλαμβάνω χωρίς κατεβατά και αναλύσεις που αρέσκεται να παραθέτει ο Δημήτρης ...Η φιπρονίλη όταν χρησιμοποιείται με μέτρο δεν εγκυμονεί κινδύνους ούτε για τα πουλιά ,ούτε για τους νεοσσούς τους .

----------


## polly

Την παρατήρηση βέβαια την έκανα ξεκαθαρίζοντας απο την αρχή την άγνοιά μου για την εφαρμογή της ουσίας σε πουλί. Και την έκανα γιατί το παιδί που άνοιξε το θέμα δεν φαινόταν να γνωρίζει αλλά παρόλα αυτά όπως είπε κι αυτός:"τωρα εβαλα θα δουμε αν συμβει τιποτα!".

Λαμβάνοντας λοιπόν υπόψη την τοξικότητα της ουσίας σε γάτες, το ανέφερα. Σίγουρα τα παρασιτοκτόνα είναι τοξικά και καθόλου οφέλιμα για τα ζωντανά, αλλά, δεν μπορούμε να τα αφήσουμε κι έτσι στη μοίρα τους. Απο κάποια στιγμή και μετά δηλ είναι και υγειονομικής φύσης το θέμα...Συμφωνώ γι αυτό και με τα πόστ του φίλου Δημήτρη.

Οι σκύλοι απτην άλλη είναι το τέλοιο παράδειγμα πειραματόζωου. Μια φορά το μήνα αμπούλα, ο Ρόκυ ο δικός μου σαν ροττβάιλερ θέλει δυο λόγω κιλών, άντε και ένα καινούριο κολλάρο scalibor ταυτόχρονα(για να μην αναφέρω το ακόμη πιο επικίνδυνο κολλάρο της bayer) με ανανέωση αυτού ανα 4-5 μήνες, χάπια ανα 2 μήνες για τα ενδοπαράσιτα και τα σκουλήκια της καρδιάς(διροφιλαρίωση), αμφιλεγόμενα ετήσια εμβόλια κι όλα αυτά με την παρακίνηση των κτηνιάτρων.

 Στο εξωτερικό για παράδειγμα και ειδικά στην Αμερική η ταυτόχρονη χρήση frontline  ή περμεθρίνης με κολλάρο scalibor είναι άκρως απαγορευτική. Έχοντας πει αυτό λοιπόν θα ήθελα να προσθέσω οτι στην Ελλάδα με το έντονο πρόβλημα των παρασίτων και ειδικά στην Κρήτη με την εξάπλωση της λεισμανίωσης που μεταδίδεται απο τη σκνίπα, η παράλληλη χρήση αυτών των φαρμάκων φαίνεται να αποτελεί μονόδρομο. Ή χάνεις το σκύλο σε μερικούς μήνες απο κάποια νόσο όπως ερλιχίωση, λεϊσμανίαση, σκουλήκι της καρδιάς, ή κοιτάς να τον προστατέψεις και αυτόν αλλά και εσένα με φάρμακα, χάπια, παρασιτοκτόνα...είναι έτσι όμως;

Πιστεύω οτι δεν χρειάζεται να πέρνουμε σαν κανόνα την προτροπή  των κτηνιάτρων να βάζουμε ενα κάρο αντιψειρικά στα ζώα με αποτέλεσμα πολλές φορές να  λειτουργούμε κατα βούληση (όπως ενδεχομένως ο φίλος που άνοιξε το πόστ),  αλλά να ήμαστε πολύ προσεκτικοί στην αλόγιστη χρήση αυτών των τοξικών ουσιών. Εγώ για πράδειγμα κάνω στον σκύλο συχνές εξετάσεις, κοιτάω να μην υπερβάλλω με τα κολλάρα, να τον ψεκάζω συχνά με φυτική σιτρονέλα νωρίς το σούρουπο και να χρησιμοποιώ παράλληλα με αμπούλες και το κολλάρο μόνο κατά τους πολύ θερμούς μήνες του χρόνου.

----------


## douriakos

χρησιμοποιησα το effipro πριν καμια βδομαδα για 2 μερες τους εβαλα! τωρα ουτε ξυνονται ουτε το τιναγμα με τα φτερα δν κανουν και γενικα ειναι μια χαρα!

----------


## jk21

> _
> _http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/examiners/AE25.pdf
> _
> _Use of Fipronil
> in Canaries
> Peter Sandmeier, Dr med vet, Dipl
> ECAMS
> F
> ipronil has been used
> ...


σημερα εκανα χρηση του σκευασματος σε καποιο φιλο μου με ελαφρια ψεκασια στο σβερκο (οχι ολοκληρο πατημα γιατι βγαινει πολυ ) χωρις μαλλον προβληματα ,τουλαχιστον μεχρι στιγμης 

ομως ερχομενος σπιτι εκατσα και εκανα τους υπολογισμους μου 

με 15 mg ανα κιλο πουλιου ,για ενα κοκατιλ απαιτουνται 1.5 mg φαρμακου  και για ενα καναρινι νορμαλ γυρω στα 0.3 mg και για μεγαλες ρατσες ή budgie γυρω στα 0.45 mg 

με δεδομενο οτι τα μικρα μπουκαλακια frontline και effipro ειναι 2.5 mg  ανα ml τοτε  για ενα κοκατιλ με τη μικρη συρριγκα μπορουμε να μετρησουμε και να βαλουμε 0.6 ml
(αν και η δοσολογια αυτη ειναι με βαση συσταση για passerine birds )  και για κανονικου μεγεθους καναρινι  ειναι 0,12 ml δηλαδη δυο σταγονες .Μπορουμε λοιπον να βγαλουμε το καπακι και να παιρνουμε με μικρη συρριγκα σιγουρη δοσολογια την οποια θα τοποθετουμε στο σβερκο , το δυνατον σε επαφη με το δερμα

----------


## γιαννης χ

Εγω Δημητρη με το συγκεκριμενο σκευασμα με μια σταγονα (οχι ψεκασμα) στο σβερκο ελυσα το προβλημα που ειχα στην διαρκεια της αναπαραγωγης φετος

----------


## γιαννης χ

Ξεχασα τη δοση αυτη μου την προτηνε ενας φιλος για τα καναρινια και πηγε μια χαρα με μια χρηση καθαρισα απο την κοκκινη ψειρα.

----------


## jk21

Αυτο ειναι καλο ! Αρα και με μικροτερη ποσοτητα εχει την απαιτουμενη δραστικοτητα !

----------


## Θοδωρής

Ti γινετε με το μπανιο των καναρινιων οταν βαλουμε ενα απο αυτα τα δυο σκευασματα (effipro - frontline)?
Κανει να κανουν μπανιο?
Αν υπαρχουν ψειρες στη φωλια και τα μικρα ειναι κατω απο 5 ημερων μπορουμε να τους βαλουμε λιγο με μια μπατονετα?
Απο ποσο ημερων και μετα μπορουμε να ψεκασουμε τα μικρα ?
Μπορουμε αντι για σπρει να παρουμε αμπουλα και να παρουμε μια συριγγα να τραβιξουμε το υγρο και να βαλουμε απο μια
σταγωνα στο σβερκο του πουλιου?

----------


## jk21

Την ημερα που θα κανεις την εφαρμογη ,μην δωσεις μπανιο για να προλαβει να απορροφηθει πληρως απο το δερμα 

τις επομενες ,δεν εχει θεμα 


οταν στα ενηλικα ειναι ισα ισα μια σταγονα ή μια ψεκασια πολυ συντομη ,στα μικρα ειναι σχεδον ανεφαρμοστη μια αγωγη και δεν εχω προσωπικα ουτε στοιχεια ,ουτε εμπειρια  απο εφαρμογη σε νεοσσους  .Οταν ομως η μανα που τα κλωσσα απωθει ετσι κι αλλιως την ψειρα ,δεν νομιζω να εχεις θεμα σε αυτα 


δεν εχει τυχει να ψεκασω ,ουτε νεοσσους εκτος φωλιας και δεν ξερω προσωπικα να σου απαντησω .Πιστευω αλλα παιδια που το εχουν εφαρμοσει απο πιο παλια ,θα εχουν την απαντηση 

Μπορουμε .Αλλα μου ειχε πει ο γιατρος του σεμιναριου ,οτι η  ψεκασια ,αν ειναι προσεγμενα συντομη ,ειναι υπολογισμενη στην ποσοτητα που πρεπει και πηγαινει με ορμη στο δερμα και κολλα ωστε τελικα να απορροφηθει ,με πιο αποτελεσματικο τροπο .Αρκει ομως εκει και δεν πρεπει να ριχνουμε επιπλεον σε αλλα μερη (μιλαω παντα για την ποσοτητα ψεκασμου που κανει η μικρη συσκευασια )

----------


## Θοδωρής

Θα παω αυριο να παρω το effipro γιατι ειδα σε μια φωλια με νεοσους ψειρα στο βαμβακι.
Τους εβαλα σκονη Pinex και θα παω αυριο να παρω και το effipro για να βαλω στους γονεις
(προτημω το effipro λογο μισης τιμης σε σχεση με το frontline)
και γι αυτο ρωτησα για την αμπουλα λογο ποιο χαμηλου κοστους ακομα.
Ο γιατρος αν δεν κανω λαθος ειχε πει οτι το ψεκασμα απο το σπρει ειναι λιγοτερο απο μια σταγωνα

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη εγω θυμαμαι οτι δεν ειναι πανω απο σταγονα .Αν ειχες ακουσει για λιγοτερο ,εσυ ξερεις 

effipro εχω και γω 

ψεκασε αν οχι ολα τα ενηλικα σου ,εστω τα περισσοτερα σε ακτινα 1 μετρου απο τη φωλια .Αν παντως τον τελευταιο μηνα δεν ειχες ψεκασει και τα υπολοιπα (με ενα απο τα δυο σκευασματα ) να το κανεις  και να επαναλαβεις μετα απο 25 μερες 

ιθαγενη και καναρια 

περυσι που ειχα προβλημα στα καναρινια μου ,εφαρμοσα σε αυτα και ειχα φοβηθει να πιασω το ζευγαρι καρδερινων εκτροφης που ειχα και ειχα ψεκασει μονο με chevitren 
οταν εχασα το ζευγαρακι και μετα απο καποιο διαστημα εκανα πληρη καθαρισμο και εβγαλα φωλιες κλπ (στην αρχη τα ειχα παρατησει οπως ειναι ,απο την απογοητευση μου ) διαπιστωσα αυγα απο ψειρα τοσο σε φωλια ,οσο και σε καποιο αλλο σημειο .Δεν ξερω αν το chevitren ειχε κανει δουλεια (μαλλον οχι ,γιατι ειχα ριξει απο νωρις ) αλλα πολυ πιθανον οτι συνεβη με το ζευγαρι ,να ειχε αμεση σχεση . Μην διστασεις λοιπον .Φετος τα επιασα λιγο πριν βαλω φωλια και το εκανα .Πριν λιγες μερες οι νεοσσοι βγηκανε εκτος φωλιας και στον καθαρισμο της ,διαπιστωσα οτι δεν υπηρχε φετος ιχνος παρουσιας ψειρας στο υλικο φωλιας !

----------


## Θοδωρής

Αυτο λεω οτι η ψεκασια ειναι λιγοτερη απο σταγωνα και δεν υπαρχει φοβος, ειχα ρωτησει τον κτηνιατρο που μηλησε στο σεμιναριο.
Αυριο προι προι  θα παω να παρω να τα ψεκασω τα ενηλικα ολα στο σβερκο.
Ψεκασα φετος με το 
bogena beaphar bird spay
 αλλα απο οτι διαπιστωσα σκετο νερακι ηταν
(η ψειρα ισως ηταν ο λογος της αποτυχιας μου φετος, θυμασε που σου ελεγα οτι δεν μπορουσαν να σηκωσουν κεφαλι και ειναι σαν να ειναι σπασμενοι οι σβερκοι τους?
μπορει να ηταν απο την αδυναμία λογο ψειρων. δεν ειχα δει κατι στις φωλειες ουτε στα μικρα βεβαια μαλλον λογο χρωματος τις λινατσας, αλλα αυτη τη
φορα που χρησιμοποιησα βαμβακι φανηκαν στο ασπρο).
Σκεψεις ειναι ολα αυτα, δεν ειμαι σιγουρος 100% για κατι, αυριο παντος θα παρω να τα ψεκασω

----------


## jk21

θεωρητικα το συστατικο του σπρει της bogena (πυρεθρινη ) ειναι δραστικο εναντιον της ψειρας ,οπως και αλλα που κυκλοφορουν .Το κακο ειναι οτι εχουν αποκτησει ανθεκτικοτητα και κυριως τα σπρει αυτα ,δεν εχουν αποτελεσμα για μεγαλο διαστημα .Το fipronil (ουσια των effipro και frontline ) το φοβομουνα αρχικα ,αλλα απο τη στιγμη που ειχε βρει σοβαρη δημοσιευση του εξωτερικου ,για την ποσοτητα που δεν ειναι τοξικο σε μικρα πτηνα και το διασταυρωσα με τη γνωμη του γιατρου ,δεν εχω πια ενδιασμο στη χρηση του .Αρκει να γινεται χρηση και οχι καταχρηση

οταν θα τελειωσεις με αναπαραγωγη και θα εχεις τη δυνατοτητα να μεταφερεις για μια μερα τα πουλια σε αλλο χωρο - κλουβια ,να ψεκασεις χωρο και κλουβια (αφου πρωτα τα πλυνεις πολυ πολυ καλα και τα απολυμανεις ) με σκευασμα τυπου icon της syrgenta ή αντιστοιχο αν δεν βρεις αυτο και να επαναφερεις τα πουλια την επομενη μερα

το effipro ειναι για χρηση σε πτηνα και δρα μεσω του αιματος .δεν ειναι για τους χωρους

----------


## Θοδωρής

Ενα ψεκασμα αυριο θα τους κανω και μετα αλλο ενα αρχες Αυγουστου πριν φύγω με αδεια και ίσως δεν τους ξανα βαλω μεχρι του χρονου την ανοιξη
απλα πρεπει να βρω εναν τροπο να απολυμανω και ολο τον εξωτερικο χωρο μου (μπαλκονι, κλουβια, τοιχος, πατηθρες, ταιστρες κά).
Με καυτο νερο και χλωρίνη θα γινει τιποτα η μπα ?

----------


## jk21

η χλωρινη (πυκνη στο σφουγγαρι ) ισως σε βοηθησει να καθαρισεις τα αυγα της ψειρας ,αλλα θελουν επιμονο καθαρισμα ,αφου ηδη τα βρεις 

για τους χωρους ,μαλλον δεν ειδες την επεξεργασια στο προηγουμενο ποστ που εκανα ,που μιλω για το icon .Εχει στο γνωστο μαγαζι με φαρμακα 

αν εχεις εξωτερικες φωλιες ,να τις αποσυναρμολογησεις και να καθαρισεις εκει που κουμπωνουν τα πλαστικα ,στα εμβολακια .Εκει συνηθως αφηνουν αυγα

----------


## olga

Θοδωρη εγω φετος ειζα πρωτη φορα προβλημα με ψειρες σε ενα κλουβι με φωλια και ενεν νεοσσο. Στους γονεις εναλα μια σταγονα frontline, ψειροσκονη στη φωλια. Στο μικρο που οταν το βρηκα ηταν γεματο ψειρες το ψεκασα με σπρει για πουλια. Απολυμανα τακλουβια με χλωρινη και πετρελαιο και τον χωρο με icon. Μεχρι τωρα δεν εχω βρει ψειρες σε καμια φωλια απο τα κλουβια μου.

----------


## Θοδωρής

το πετρελαιο ειναι θανατος για τις ψειρες.
Το εχω δει σε κοτετσια και πραγματικα δεν αφηνει τιποτα.
ποσο ασφαλες ειναι ομως να ψεκασεις το κλουβι, να το αφησεις να στεγνωσει κανα δυο μερες και να φυγει  η μυρωδια και να βαλεις μετα μεσα τα πουλια ?
Εχω δει πουλακια που καθοντε και γλυφουν τα καγκελα καμοια φορα

----------


## olga

Δεν ψεκασα το κλουβι, το αλοιψα με πινελακι το ξεβγαλα μετα με νερο και το αφησα στον ηλιο να στεγνωσει καλα. Το ιδιο εκανα και στα κλουβια των κοκατιλ που δαγκωνουν τα καγκελα. Αυτο εγινε πριν απο κανα μηνα και δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα και απωλειες πουλιων απο πετρελαιο. 
Βεβαια το καλυτερο θα ηταν να τα αφηνα στον ηλιο παραπανω να φυγει η μυρωδια. Γι αυτο του χρονου πριν τις αναπαραγωγες θα ακολουθησω την ιδια διαδικασια νωρις νωρις για να μημ εχω ξανα προβλημα με ψειρες.

----------


## Θοδωρής

προι προι πηγα και πηρα effipro και εβαλα στα πουλια μου στον σβερκο.
επειδη μου φανηκε πολυ η δοση που εβγαινε απο το ψεκαστηρι δεν εβαλα ολοκληρο τον
ψεκασμο αλλα τον μισο και ισως και λιγοτερο.
Απ οτι ειδα στρεσαριστικαν λιγο.Ελπιζω να μην εχω δυσαρεστα νεα (θα σας ενημερωσω αργοτερα)
Μια συμβουλη απο εμενα, αν εχετε οντως ψειρα στην εκτρωφη σας μην χρησιμοποιησετε τα παρακατω προιοντα
pinex σε σκονη, bogena bird spray και men for san.
γιατι το λεω αυτο για να μην παρεξηγηθω.
Χθες πεταξα το υλικο φωλιας, ψεκασα το καλαθι της φωλιας με bogena bird spray εβαλα καινουρια νηματα μεσα
που τα πασπαλισα με σκονη pinex και εβαλα και σκονη pinex και σκονη men for san πανω στην φωλια (εκει που καθοντε τα μικρα) και
με αυτες τις δυο σκονες πασπαλισα και τους νεοσους (τους εκανα κουραμπιε).Τις σκονες αυτες τις εβαλα και στους γονεις, το
προι οι ψειρες περπατουσαν επανω στην σκονη.
Συμπερασμα για εμενα αν υπαρχουν όντως ψειρες (δεν ξερω τι κανουν για προληψη αυτα τα προιοντα) μην τα χρησιμοποιητε δεν κανουν κατι
στις ψειρες.

----------


## Θοδωρής

Ολα μια χαρα συνηλθαν απο το στρες και τωρα ειναι μια χαρα.
Πιστευω οτι ηταν να συμβει θα ειχε συμβει μετα απο 4 ωρες τουλαχιστον.
Τον Αυγουστο εχει και ψεκασμο ολης της  κλουβας και ολου του χωρου (δεν  μπορω τωρα λογο μικρων και 
καναρων στις φωλειες).
Για ανταμηβη αυριο ενα ματσο γλυστριδα στο καθε ενα να την ευχαριστηθει

----------


## jk21

Αυριο ; δωσε γλυστριδα στο φτερωτο λαο αμεσα !!!

----------


## Θοδωρής

Αυριο εχει λαικη!
την δευτερη φορα που βγηκα εξω να τα δω ειδα πουπουλα στο
μπαλκονι, ψαχνω απο εδω ψαχνω απο εκει, ελειπε ενα μικρο ραζζα εσπανιολ
κατι το αρπαξε μερα μεσιμερι (κατα της 12:00)
θα πρεπει να βρω να τα προστατεψω γιατι αν οντως κατι το αρπαξε θα ερθει και για τα αλλα

----------


## jk21

οπως το ειπες ... πρεπει αμεσα να κανεις κατι !

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να ψεκασω στο σβέρκο τα πουλιά με effipro τώρα που θα βγουν μόνιμα στο μπαλκόνι. Για τα παπαγαλάκια όμως θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας. Δεδομένου ότι όλη την ωρα φιλάει το ένα το άλλο στο σβέρκο τι κάνουμε;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Μαργαρίτα η γνώμη μου είναι να βάλεις.επειδή θα παραμερισεις τα πούπουλα και θα το απορροφήσει το δέρμα σχεδόν αμέσως δεν νομίζω ότι θα έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## kaper

Ποια η γνωμη σας για effipro σε παπαγαλο parrotlet..
Με ανησυχει το γεγονος πως καθαρίζεται και ξυνεται καθημερινα σε ολο το σωμα και φοβαμαι μηπως γινει επικίνδυνο...σε ποιο σημειο να ψεκασω για προληψη και καθε ποτε επαναλαμβάνω.;
Η προτιμησω κατι πιο ηπιο;
Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Καλημέρα! Εγω που ρώτησα χτες , θέλει ψεκασμό σε γυμνό δέρμα στο σβέρκο. Το effipro 2,3 mg των 100μλ.  Αυτό το συγκεκριμένο, τα άλλα είναι πιο δυνατά.
Για την δόση δεν ξέρω με σιγουριά να σου πω για τα parrotlet,  ένα ψεκασμό μάλλον φτάνει,  κάθε 2 μήνες αν η θερμοκρασία είναι πάνω από 15 βαθμούς.

----------


## jk21

δεν μιλαμε για την πιπετα (spot on ) μην γινει μπερδεμα ... εκεινη λεγεται spot on  αλλα το spray και μονο το συγκεκριμενο 



Kωστα αν υποπτευεσαι ψειρα ειτε εχει ειτε δεν εχει ,αν θες κατι σιγουρο ,μονο αυτο 


Μια ψεκασια μονο συντομη .Δεν ειναι μεγαλος παπαγαλος το parotlet 

Αυτο στην ουσια εννοει η Χριστινα αφου μιλαει και κεινη για ψεκασμο

----------


## kaper

Και εγω αυτο ακριβως εννοουσα...οχι δεν υποπτευομαι ψειρα καθαρα για προληψη θα το κανω..το πουλι αλλωστε ειναι συνεχεια μεσα στο σπιτι....
Εκτος αν χρησιμοποιήσω πιο ηπιο η καποιο βιολογικο προιον μιας και το θελω μονο για προληψη

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

εγω δεν εχω αλλο σκευασμα για προληψη . απλα χρησιμοποιω ποιο αραια το συγκεκριμενο 

αν παρεις πιο ηπιο , θα βαζεις καθε βδομαδα οχι αραιοτερα  . αυτο καθε 2 μηνες 

αν αντιμετωπισεις θεμα , αυτο καθε μηνα και ενα ηπιο καθε 7 μερες για να σκοτωνεις και τις νεες που θα βγαινουν απο τα αυγα .  Το effipro εχει μεγαλη διαρκεια δρασης , οπως και καποια εντομοκτονα χωρου (πχ icon κλπ ) τα οποια ομως δεν κανουν για πανω στα πουλια

----------


## kaper

Οποτε effipro σχεδον μονόδρομος μια και η δραση του ειτε για προληψη ειτε για καταπολεμιση αδιαμφισβητητα αποτελεσματικη...
Ευχαριστω για μια ακόμη φορά

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

και frontline με την ιδια ουσια αλλα πιο ακριβο ... για αυτο αναφερω effipro οχι γιατι μου αρεσει ντε και καλα σαν μαρκα

----------


## kaper

Ναι ναι καταλαβα δημητρη και εγω το γενικευσα δεν ειπα ντε και καλα effipro...

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Το effipro το δουλευω τα τελευταια 2 χρονια και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος 

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## antoninio

> και frontline με την ιδια ουσια αλλα πιο ακριβο ... για αυτο αναφερω effipro οχι γιατι μου αρεσει ντε και καλα σαν μαρκα


το frontline εχω εγω εδω και χρονια..12 ευρω το αγοραζω το μικρο σπρευ..ποσο εχει αυτο???

----------


## jk21

γυρω στα 9 αν θυμαμαι καλα γιατι εχω μηνες να παρω .για τιμη frontline αυτη που λες ειναι απο τις καλυτερες .Εχω ακουσει και για τιμες μεχρι και 15

----------


## Cristina

Το effipro μπορεί να προκαλέσει σαν αλλεργική αντίδραση άσθμα στα πουλιά;
Βλέπω σε ένα από τα δικά μου, μετά την εφαρμογή της μιας σταγόνας στο σβέρκο ότι φταρνίζεται. Όχι την ίδια μέρα, την επόμενη ξεκίνησε.
Το έχετε δει στα πουλάκια σας;;

Και επίσης είδα ότι κάποια δεν έχουν πολλά φτερά στο σημείο που έβαλα το φάρμακο. Σκεφτικά πως μπορεί να είναι και πτεροροια..

----------


## jk21

δεν εχω παρατηρησει κατι 

αν προκειται για gouldian  ισως να εχεις θεμα με ακαρεα

----------


## Cristina

Είναι ένα από τα Cordon Blue. Μπορώ να βάλω και pulmosan ; Δεν είναι πολυ για το πουλί σε λίγο χρονικό διάστημα να δώσω και άλλο δυνατό φάρμακο;

----------


## jk21

οχι να μην βαλεις . δεν σου λεω οτι σιγουρα εχει .... αλλα και το ενα και το αλλο παρομοια δουλεια κανουν , δεν βρισκω ομως καποια ερευνα απο χρηση fipronil (ουσιας του frontline και effipro ) για χρηση στο  _Sternostoma tracheocolum
_

----------


## Cristina

Αυτό σκεφτόμουν και εγώ! Θα το χωρίσω το πουλί μα δω καλύτερα τι γίνεται!

----------


## ringneck

> Το effipro μπορεί να προκαλέσει σαν αλλεργική αντίδραση άσθμα στα πουλιά;
> Βλέπω σε ένα από τα δικά μου, μετά την εφαρμογή της μιας σταγόνας στο σβέρκο ότι φταρνίζεται. Όχι την ίδια μέρα, την επόμενη ξεκίνησε.
> Το έχετε δει στα πουλάκια σας;;
> 
> Και επίσης είδα ότι κάποια δεν έχουν πολλά φτερά στο σημείο που έβαλα το φάρμακο. Σκεφτικά πως μπορεί να είναι και πτεροροια..




τώρα είδα αυτό το post
αν k καθυστερημένα είχα πρόσφατα μια ανάλογη αλλα πολύ χειρότερη εμπειρία με "σεβασιλ" όμως....

απώλεια φτερώματος μπορεί να έγινε λόγο εγκαύματος από το φάρμακο και σχετικά με το άσθμα - φτέρνισμα σκέφτηκες μήπως για δηλητηρίαση? μήπως είχες k διάρροια εκείνες τις μέρες?μπορεί να άρχισε να "αφρίζει" και να προσπαθούσε να κάνει εμετό όταν φτερνιζόταν η τίναζε το κεφάλι....
όπως k το asthma - δύσπνοια είναι σύμπτωμα δηλητηρίασης αν δεν κάνω λάθος

----------


## Cristina

Σπυρο, δεν είχε αλλά συμπτώματα. Μόνο φτάρνισμα. Βέβαια τα συγκεκριμένα πουλάκια είναι και ευαίσθητα, πολύ αγχώδεις και δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν ήταν το φάρμακο ή το άγχος ή και τα δύο....
Σίγουρα τα φάρμακα έχουν παρενέργειες και στα πουλιά όπως σε εμάς... Κάνω τον σταυρό μου όταν είναι να βάλω για ψείρες..... Που και το pulmosan... άλλο δηλητήριο, ευτυχώς που έχω μάθει εδώ στο φόρουμ να μην το δίνω εύκολα, μην σου πω καθόλου στα " παλιά" μου πουλιά.

----------


## botman

Μου προτειναν σημερα το eliminall λογω ελειψης effipro εχει κανεις αποψη για το συγκεκριμενο σκευασμα?

----------


## jk21

εχει την ιδια δραστικη  ουσια με effipro και fipronil 


αν εχει τα αντιστοιχα mg στην συγκεκριμενη μικρη συσκευασια ψεκασμου (αυτη αριστερα στην εικονα πιο κατω ) οπως τα αλλα δυο ,τοτε εισαι οκ .Απλα αλλη εταιρια (απο σλοβενια απο οτι ειδα )

----------


## botman

Ναι εχει ακριβως τα ιδια mg με το effipro οποτε μαλλον ειναι ασφαλες.Εριξα εχθες σε ενα πουλι μια σταγονα.Ολα καλα προς το παρον.Ειναι στην ιδια τιμη με το effipro.

----------


## jk21

αν μιλας για καναρινια , ειναι δυο σταγονες ή μια συντομη ψεκασια σε γυμνο σβερκο

----------


## botman

> αν μιλας για καναρινια , ειναι δυο σταγονες ή μια συντομη ψεκασια σε γυμνο σβερκο


Nαι σε καναρινια αναφερομαι αλλα επειδη φοβηθηκα την τοξικοτητα μιας και δεν ειδα καπου αναφορες για την χρηση του προτιμησα την μια σταγονα.Παντως ολα καλα με το καναρινι.

----------


## jk21

*Effipro*post 20

----------


## stefos

Σε πουλιά χωρίς πρόβλημα ψείρας μετά από πόσο διάστημα ξαναβαζουμε frontline από την αρχική ???????
Μιλάω για προληπτική χρήση

----------


## jk21

Στεφανε ειτε με ψειρα ειτε χωρις , το σκευασμα εχει δραση σχεδον 4 εβδομαδες . Απλα οταν δεν υπαρχει ψειρα και πεφτεις μεσα σε γεννες , ειναι δυσκολο να ενοχλεις πουλια ή καποια ειναι μικρα μεσα σε φωλια και δεν ειναι για ψεκασμα .Τοτε αν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα , καλα ειναι να ριχνεις κατι πιο ηπιο (αλλα πιο συχνα ) και με την πρωτη ευκαιρια που δεν εχεις μικρα σε φωλια (γιατι αν βαλεις σε ολα σταγονα και στα μικρα οχι , ειναι δωρο αδωρο  ... οι ψειρες θα πανε σε αυτα .... ) βαζεις και effipro σε ολα

----------

